# Egads! Sold a pen for a penny!



## karlkuehn (Feb 4, 2008)

Thought I'd be smart and start a 10 day auction at a penny on Ebay - reasoning that there'd be plenty of time for people to look at it and bid, bumping the price up nicely. Whoops. As I watched in agony Saturday night, the clock ticked down and somebody got in in the last 10 seconds.

Instead of the 8 bidders I was hoping for, I ended up with 8 'watchers'. I don't think anyone actually bids on Ebay any more. Everyone snipes. Oh well, lesson learned.

The real kicker is that it sold for a penny, the shipping was 4.60, so the guy made a 4.61 payment to me through Paypal, and then Paypal took their cut of .43 cents. So I ended up paying the guy 42 cents to let me ship him my pen. Ugh...I think I'm about done with Ebay. heh

Here's the pen I had to pay someone to take:











Of course, it probably didn't help that I had the pen listed using my 'old style' of picture, with the hokey shell pile:





During the auction, I had every intention of updating the photo file to a new one, then I got busy and forgot. Whoops again. So, before I boxed it up tonight, I took the new pictures to remember it by.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go get a tissue.

*sobs and runs off* []


----------



## igran7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ouch Karl.  How many more do you have that you are willing to pay me .42 cents to take off your hands?  I too sell on Ebay and have felt your pain.


----------



## Dario (Feb 4, 2008)

OUCH! But wait, you forgot to factor in eBay posting and the final value fees.  I guess the guy and eBay won.

I sold a $2,650 item on eBay and I think they (eBay and Paypal) collected around $150.00 (maybe more) in fees. [B)]

Another similar experience to yours...I posted my PM3520B lathe and there were 26 watchers...but I got only 1 bidder.  Good that I didn't price it a penny eh? [xx(]

It is a buyer's market right now so it is good if you are looking for steals.  

Like you, I will hold off selling there IF possible.

BTW, nice pen and I am sure the buyer will enjoy it.  I bet it is safe to assume that he won't complain and demand a refund. [}]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow!  What a lesson to learn.  I thought you could "pull" an item...


----------



## R2 (Feb 4, 2008)

Fely yhat one. Beautiful pen!![]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R2_
> 
> Fely yhat one. Beautiful pen!![]



??????, R2


Tough break, Karl.  Sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 4, 2008)

Except for a few select items, ebay is a buyer's market, not a seller's market.


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yoyal yypo

Yhuckie


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 4, 2008)

What Stan said, eBay is a buyers market. They are making some changes that might turn things around but I haven't sold anything in several years through them.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 4, 2008)

Karl, 
A little off the subject, but if that happened to me, I would have stuck he pen in one of those little bubble envelopes Walmart sells, stuck two stamps on it and sent it off.  
People have asked me who I don't put any pens on Ebay and the answer if obvious. People who shop Ebay are looking for bargains,  can't blame them. This one guy you sold the pen to got one hell of a bargain. 
That pen is really sharp looking.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 4, 2008)

Karl
I've thought about Ebay, but held off. You've completely convinced me to try somewhere else. I'm sorry to hear of your experience. You deserve much better.


----------



## csb333 (Feb 4, 2008)

That's a great looking pen. I appreciate your sharing your ebay story. That will save me some anguish, as I was about to try the same thing.- Chris


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 4, 2008)

Karl,
What a great looking pen, if misery loves company, my wife listed some gold bracelets at below scrap price, no bidders but good'ol ebay still wanted their 150.00. ouch.
Sooo...somebody atleast has a nice piece of art and hard work from you. I know that doesn't offer any comfort.


----------



## THarvey (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice looking pen.  Sorry I missed the auction.

I think anyone who sells on ebay has at least one story like that.  Still stings when it happens to you.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and sorry for your lose...

There is really something wrong with eBay when you can buy a beautifully crafted pen for less money the you can purchase the kit for. Maybe this is a way for me get a couple nice Emperor kits for a penny a piece.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 4, 2008)

Karl,

<center>If you would have e-mailed me, I would have at least

_*DOUBLED*_

his bid!!!!!!</center>


<center>Sorry, the [}] made me do it!!!</center>


----------



## mwenman (Feb 4, 2008)

That is a very nice pen.  Too bad you took it in the shorts on that one. 

Good lesson there for others though, is to not post your pens etc unless you set a reserve price.


----------



## fernhills (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi,Thats what i was gonna say to.auctions are very risky,you should at the very least have a reserve. I won`t sell on e-bay for while now,B/C the buyer will say "just saw one sell for a penny,I`m not gonna pay that" [}]Carl


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 4, 2008)

I think some are missing the point here.  The problem is NOT Ebay, it's placing an ad with a starting price of a penny!

After bidding against others on items, only to have the sellers buddy run up the auction price, I, like many others, have figured out a way around the little game, and that is to wait until the last 15 seconds to place a bid.

The Ebay system works, it's the humans who screw it up!


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, that's a beautiful pen for the lucky buyer.  I would suggest selling on Ebay using the fixed price setting available through their Stores.  You can list a $40-50 pen for 13-15 cents for month.  It can sit for months (hopefully not) and only cost you a buck or two.  Of course it helps to run a couple of auctions each week to drive people to your Store.  Even those, I list the price I want to get for the product and don't start with a low opening.  Anymore, you just can't take the chance that someone will bid the item up.  Ebay is like any other selling--it takes a little practice and you need a strategy that works for you.  Good luck!

Pat


----------



## edstreet (Feb 4, 2008)

Few things to keep in mind with ebay. the $0.01 auctions may have attraction to many but the safe thing would be put a reserve amount on it, or one super common thing is increase the shipping charges.

BTW I do make true bids on ebay.  My policy is bid early and bid high and almost never bid again.  

Ed


----------



## simomatra (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear the story Karl,but at least you have taught us a lesson

Too nice a pen to loose it that way


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 4, 2008)

Several have suggested using a reserve price.  When I am buying on ebay I never bid on a reserve auction.  As soon as I see the seller has a reserve price I move on to the next item.  I figure either start the auction at the minimum your willing to accept or don't list it.  I'm not gong to waste my time bidding on something I wont get even if my highest bid was above your reserve price just because no one else bid enough to get the final bid above the reserve.


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in Dale's court... I don't bid on reserve auctions either. I'd set a minimum bid to at least get my fees and a little profit. I've watched a lot on ebay and it isn't a good place for our type of product. Sorry to hear you got the wrong end of the deal.


----------



## txcwboy (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree that ebay isnt what my target market is.Its all about low balling it . 

Dave


----------



## fernhills (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, but i think if you are in a E-Bay store set up you have a better chance,people know its not an auction it is a store a lower in the basement type store where they can buy top brands a little lower.But i don`t quite understand its pricing as of yet,thats why i haven`t got into it yet.If you look at BOSS302 feeback, it don`t look like he doing so bad  per month Carl


----------



## Mudder (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalemcginnis_
> 
> Several have suggested using a reserve price.  When I am buying on ebay I never bid on a reserve auction.  As soon as I see the seller has a reserve price I move on to the next item.  I figure either start the auction at the minimum your willing to accept or don't list it.  I'm not gong to waste my time bidding on something I wont get even if my highest bid was above your reserve price just because no one else bid enough to get the final bid above the reserve.



Dale;

I think you might be incorrect. I believe if your bid is above the reserve it will automatically go to the reserve price. At least it did it for me on the last reserve auction I bid on. I've also bid on several reserve auctions and was offered the item for my bid price because I was either the highest bidder or close to the reserve price.


http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/buyer-reserve.html


----------



## donald19 (Feb 5, 2008)

As mentioned earlier. Truth be known at times some sellers have plants (friends/buddies) on ebay that boost the bidding up. Not quite on the up and up.  Other auction sites may let you withdraw your item before a sniper gets it.  
My auction site lets the seller control things to their advantage.  No sense in giving things away.  Right now the site is geared up for stamp collectors but I'm working at changing it over to cover my woodworking and wood turning. The site also has Web Stores. Poke around the site and see what you think.

Don Blais


----------



## rhahnfl (Feb 5, 2008)

The buddies bidding it up gave rise to the sniper. Just like every action in human interaction... every action causes a reaction. In this case someone figured out how to avoid the buddy bidder. They snipe and get it for the best price available right at the end of the auction with little to no chance of it being bid up.


----------



## marionquill (Feb 5, 2008)

Yikes! Glad you posted your expierence! I wouldn't get too discouraged though, just be sure to start the bidding at the minimum price you'd like and go from there.

Jason


----------



## laurie sullivan (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry about your loss......

has anyone tried this site. easier sell, list it longer and cheaper fee's. look in the woodworking section, you'll find stoppers, pens and other things we make. http://www.etsy.com/

hope this eases the pain.

Laurie


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 6, 2008)

The past few months have been especially difficult for me on EBAY---probably due to the economy.  There was a person I know who sold miniatures and always started them at a penny---but that person had a good following from miniature and dollhouse collectors and the items always seemed to go for a good amount (that person isn't currently selling on EBAY due to other endeavors).  

I've found that for what I do promotion of my items is one key to successful sales.  I post a link to my current miniature items where it's allowed in a lot of dollhouse and miniature groups on and off EBAY.  

Oh, Laurie---I really don't know a lot about ETSY, but I do hear a lot of the dollhouse and miniature folk have listed & sold some things there, but I don't think they're getting the results yet that they'd like.  I don't know about pens---would be good to watch and see.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 6, 2008)

Also keep in mind that many areas of ebay are way over priced.  I know the coin areas are.  The local coin shops and coin shows has the same items for a good 20% less (or more).

Most of the time I look for buy it now items. less wait, less hassle with other ppl and esp snipers.  I do buy lots of things from ebay like wood and the like.

I think what sells items on ebay better than anything else is photo's.  The more detailed and higher quality photo you can provide the better and higher price it will bring.  Would certainly be an interesting test to list 2 items , one with poor photo's and the other with good photo's, see how they compare.

Ed


----------

